# Man anatomy work by Uncle Avni



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

get joy!:smile:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Did you have to go there? It's funny but I don't think it belongs on this forum. Sorry @avni


----------

